# accès "serveur" livebox orange



## exo07 (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je me suis acheté un ipad pour noel et je cherche à savoir comment je pourrais avoir accès à des documents de type word (office mac 2011) que je stocke sur une clef USB relié à ma livebox. (fonction serveur)

Cet accès est possible depuis mon imac et mon macmini en passant par le finder et en choisissant "aller", puis "se connecter au serveur". Je peux donc modifier, creer et partager un même document depuis mes 2 macs. Je cherche donc à faire la même manip depuis mon ipad.

Celà est-il possible ? Via Pages ou une autre appli d'Ipad ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Lauange (25 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Via Pages, je n'y arrive pas. Par contre avec goodreader, j'y arrive. Pour cela, j'ai du créer un serveur.


----------

